# My Layout (The Freneau Line)



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

It was time for me to take down my 4x8 layout and go a little larger. Hopefully by Sunday the table top will be completed and I can start laying down track and paint the back walls. I will keep all my updates here. It finally begins.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2019)

Joe, the benchwork looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Good start. What are the new dimensions?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2019)

This is the fun part. I’m looking forward to seeing it all come together.

Emile


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks everyone.

Spence: The dimensions are 4x8 then right in front of it its 16ft long 4ft wide then reduces down to 2ft wide..... Going to be interesting to make a track plan. Im thinking of 2 sets of track but Im still in the thinking stage.


----------



## Stoshu (Jun 20, 2015)

_Don't forget to move the light switch_...


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Stoshu said:


> _Don't forget to move the light switch_...


Good catch, Im going to connect another switch in series and place it by the power supply. Its for the overhead lights.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Joe this will be fun to watch. Thanks for posting.

You might want to consider a backdrop before you do a lot more. It can be much harder to do later and really adds to a layout. Some do not cost a great deal.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Interesting. You'll have quite a crawl under hatch(es) to get to the back area won't you?


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Many of us started with a 4X8 layout. Watching it grow will be fun. Good luck!!!


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Lee Willis said:


> Interesting. You'll have quite a crawl under hatch(es) to get to the back area won't you?


Lee: Yeah, Im looking at two hatches but yes.....It will be a crawl. Hopefully wont have to do it too often.

Wood: Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)

Good solid framing, Joe. Nothing like 2x4's.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice start and nice framing, Joe. Looking forward to the progress!


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I think it's a good use of the back space, otherwise it would be wasted. What are your plans for the left side in the photo? Switching yard?

Me; I'd paint the back walls before adding anything else ...


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks again everyone. 

Millstonemike: Plan on having my step daughter paint the walls next week since she is done with school and complaining that she is board and has nothing to do. 

But yes, since Im on vacation next week the plan is to finish the bench top, paint the walls and some electrical work. 

Now on the left side I am planing on setting up a bus depot and somewhat of a city setting. Maybe a trolley if room allows. Just for some motivation and excitement I placed the bus depot and fleet there to get an idea of designing that space.

And if anyone has any suggestions.....please say so


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

Love buses, Joe. The bus depot will really show them off.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

A bus station next to a train station is mirrors real life.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks great...looking forward to more pics of your progress!
Peter


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Great looking layout start. Like your bench work and looks very strong. Could double for a Polka dance floor?


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello All......As luck would have it, the 2nd day of vacation I got sick and was in bed all week. So a delay on the train layout. In the meantime I have been working on a Korber building front and trying my hand at weathering. 

I lightened up the weathering from my first try and like it a little better. BUt I don't know if I like it with just primer like in the first picture or weathered....That's my delima lol. 

Everyone's opinion on the weathering is very welcomed.....thank you


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Last photo looks good to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2019)

Joe, I like the mortar and weathering but would prefer a color like green or blue for the windows. Of course, that's just my personal preference. The front looks real good in the last picture. Very nice work.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Fabforrest said:


> Last photo looks good to me.


Yep, me too!


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you guys. 

Country Joe: I love the idea of using blue........Thanks!!!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Good job Joe. I think the weathering will be measured by the surrounding scenes. If you weather all the buildings similarly and have weathered sidewalks, etc. It will look realistic. 

In my opinion it is slightly overdone. I like weathering but tend to be less aggressive.

Below is one of my examples.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2019)

Weathering looks good, Joe.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks again 

Wood, I did lighten the weathering after I took the last picture last night. I looks much better. Great picture. I helps seeing other peoples layouts.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

JoeSaggese said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Wood, I did lighten the weathering after I took the last picture last night. I looks much better. Great picture. I helps seeing other peoples layouts.


It is helpful to see other's work. It's all an evolving work of art, just remember Joe, trust your own eyes. You're the one who will know if you like it.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Like the last photo the best.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks Bob (a little behind here  ) 

So after seeing this on vacation in Arizona in April I fell in love with it and had to get it. Looks like I will be going with a Shell gas station.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2019)

That is a nice truck, Joe. I can't say as I blame you for falling in love with it. Staging it with a Shell station will make a great scene.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

I have that truck as well, Joe, *You have excellent taste*.  I will post a photo today.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Cant wait to see it 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2019)

Joe, I saw this Shell tanker truck at the York Meet several years ago and loved it. I loved it so much I added lights to it.

View attachment 499264


View attachment 499266


View attachment 499268


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

The lights are a great addition!!!! It looks great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2019)

Great truck guys. The lights are a nice touch.

Joe,
I love where this is going. Keep up the inspired work.

Emile


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Neat Shell trucks guys.

Bill


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The lights really bring it to life. Great looking truck.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

This weekend brought a little progress. 

The raised section along the back is for the trolley. I'm waiting for embossed stone wall paper to come in the mail so I can sort of replicate the PRR wall in Newark NJ where I grew up. Got some work ahead of me here.............


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2019)

Great start, Joe. Like the scene very much.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Thank you.....little instant buildings there


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2019)

It looks very good, Joe. You are off to a great start.

I looked into my crystal ball and saw.........well, nothing, but I'm very confident in predicting a lot of fun with trains in your future.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks Country Joe.....the hard part is waiting for the ebay deliveries


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Another weekend and no work on the layout but i did finish one garage door. Next week the other.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2019)

At least it was progress, Joe.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm late to this thread. Enjoying your build so far, Joe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## papa3rail (Oct 8, 2016)

Very little online presence for me the past few months so I've missed this thread.You're doing a great job Joe thanks for posting your progress.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Mr. Fix It is done for the day. We have a little more bracing left then on to painting, weathering and other stuff. Here's what we have so far on our PRR freight house.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking good and a clean work bench is important.
Mr. Fix It to the rescue.

Magic


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

That's going to be a nice flat. One step at a time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks good, Joe. Like the pickup truck as well.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks fellas....work is going to be a little slow since I'm working the night shift this week. 6pm to 6am...... Hopefully I can get back to this model soon 🙂


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

It's looking very good, Joe. Nice save on the warped wall. That will be an impressive structure on your layout.

I'll join the chorus praising the Mr. Fixit pickup truck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Following projects like yours Joe adds a lot of fun to our daily forum activity.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Back on a normal work schedule so I was able to continue work on the PRR freight house. I added an extra section to the sides so the building is large enough for water tanks on the roof. 

Hopefully I have it braced enough to prevent warping but time will tell. And then the last 2 pictures show the model putty I am using and where I'm using it. When that dries I can sand it and go to the next step....


----------

